# Ghost Whisperer "Deadbeat Dads" 5/2/08



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

This episode was actually ok, but the main reason I'm posting is: *Holy Gigantic Lips*!

"Mary" from_ Las Vegas _ (the girlfriend in this episode) has had her lips grow so much it was completely distracting in every scene she was in. I just couldn't help but be uncomfortable for her....she looked a lot better when her lips were a normal size.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya, I couldn't stop looking at them, and she has better things to look at. 

She got to act with her hubby Jay Mohr, I bet he likes em...


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I don't need any ghosts in my life... those lips will be giving me nightmares!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Those lips have completely ruined her face. I can't imagine how she would want them that way. I hope she's suing whatever plastic surgeon did that to her. The rest of her face looked awfully Botoxed, too.

At least we've resolved Mrs. Payne's earthbound stay and moved forward on the baby business. Melinda's dad better not show up and cause Jim's death, though. Then I will be extremely ticked off.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I actually thought this was a decent episode - especially after the formulaic stuff they've been doing since they came back from the writer's strike.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I actually thought this was a decent episode - especially after the formulaic stuff they've been doing since they came back from the writer's strike.


Agreed....we certainly enjoyed it. And it seems that it will get *very* interesting* very *soon.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Collagen = the worst invention ever.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Nikki Cox looks a lot better in this 2006 photo. 








Lips? What lips?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Those lips have completely ruined her face. I can't imagine how she would want them that way. I hope she's suing whatever plastic surgeon did that to her. The rest of her face looked awfully Botoxed, too.
> 
> At least we've resolved Mrs. Payne's earthbound stay and moved forward on the baby business.


Nice to see the Lword girl get a ghostly role. And i didnt know about jay/cox marriage until this show when i did a search on those lips.

someone needs to start a poll in HH asking if they can find even 1 guy that likes those lips. Janice dickinson looks more natural 

I really dont want this to turn into a baby show and why would she wants kids knowing what's instore for the kid?

i really hate figuring out plots before they show them but i guess that's not what this show is about.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Good episode for once, but those lips..... ugh! Good thing she didn't have them in elementary school. Kids would have humiliated her something awful.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

She's only 29?!!?!?!? 

Those lips were horrendous!

Newsposter, what do you mean by L Word? I watch that show and don't recognize her.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Check out the cover of this week's TV Guide, and all of you will soon forget about "those lips"....


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> Newsposter, what do you mean by L Word? I watch that show and don't recognize her.


The dead wife was played by Rachel Shelley, who plays Helena Peabody on _The L Word_.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Can those lips be reversed? We should start a letter campaign to NC asking her for the sake of the public to have those implants removed.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> The dead wife was played by Rachel Shelley, who plays Helena Peabody on _The L Word_.


Yes! I knew I had seen her somewhere before! Thanks for jogging the memory cells!

OTOH, I instantly recognized Katherine Moenning (who plays Shane on _The L Word_) on her guest star role last night on _CSI: Miami._

And that 2006 photo of Nikki Cox looks just great. Who convinced her that her lips needed work? I want to whack them upside the head for such stupid advice.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> The dead wife was played by Rachel Shelley, who plays Helena Peabody on _The L Word_.


Oh yeah, her.  I misread. I thought he was referring to Nikki Cox. I can only picture Rachel Shelley as Helena.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> And that 2006 photo of Nikki Cox looks just great. Who convinced her that her lips needed work? I want to whack them upside the head for such stupid advice.


Maybe that's what messed up her lips in the first place---too many whacks upside the head...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Newsposter, what do you mean by L Word? I watch that show and don't recognize her.


i see you got your answer already but how could you forget the shower scene with that older woman?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

newsposter said:


> I really dont want this to turn into a baby show and why would she wants kids knowing what's instore for the kid?


Have you seen Medium?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

yes saw medium...and didnt she see that show too  The kids have all sorts of issues with eye tests and selling their info etc.


----------

